# Computer Freezing up / World of Warcraft



## GnBanditoCI5 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello,
Fist off, I would like to say whats up to everyone, this is my first time/first post here. This site looks to be a very helpfull forum. And HOPEFULLY it will sort out my issue. ray:

Ok heres the deal.....

I have been experiencing random lockups of the game while playing World of Warcraft. I have determined that its NOT the computer freezing up, but rather JUST World of Warcraft. 

Heres how I can tell. I also use Ventrilo ( A voice over net application ) at the same time while playing Wow, and when the game freezes up, I am still able to continue talking to people. ALSO, sometimes I AM able to Alt/Tab out of the game while its locked up and be able to right click the title on the task bar and choose "CLOSE", successfully shutting down the game. However about 95% of the time, I am UNABLE to shut down the game by ALT/Tabbing out....and am forced to have to hold down my power button until the computer shuts off. Then restart ect.

I have tried EVERYTHING I can think of to try to resolve this ongoing issue, such as...

- Windows Updates
- Video card updates
- Sound card updates
- Scan and repair windows system files using "sfc /scannow"
- Scan World of Warcraft for corrupt/missing files using their "REPAIR" utility
- Scan and clean registry
- Scan for viruses
- Scan for rootkits
- Scan for malware, trojans, spyware ect.
- Shutting down/Disabling every possible running process that you can safely while playing Wow
- Disabling ALL IN GAME addons, I had thought at one point it was a specific addon called Quest Helper, which had given MANY people problems in the past...so made sure that was disabled as well.
- Using a utility called EVEREST a computer benchmark/ Information utility, I monitored ALL my system temperatures such as CPU,Motherboard, video card ect. And found that all my temps were within acceptable ranges. ( oh yea, I also COMPLETELY took apart my computer and cleaned the dust out VERY GOOD)

Here is an example of tempertatures I am running at RIGHT NOW, and I DO realize that temps fluxuate while putting stress on components such as playing a gave verses not. ( This is a OUT OF GAME snapshot )

Temperatures	
Motherboard	27 °C (81 °F)
CPU	45 °C (113 °F)
GPU	52 °C (126 °F)
GPU Ambient	36 °C (97 °F)
GPU VRM	35 °C (95 °F)
Seagate ST3200822A	23 °C (73 °F)
WDC WD2000JB-00GVA0	31 °C (88 °F)

Cooling Fans	
CPU	5444 RPM

Voltage Values	
CPU Core	1.52 V
+3.3 V	3.38 V
+5 V	5.00 V
+12 V	11.97 V
-12 V	-12.12 V
Chipset	1.65 V
DIMM	2.58 V
AGP	1.50 V


I even have the side cover off my computer and a LARGE oscillating room fan blowing directly into my computer to keep it cooler...LOL

Also, be aware, this is something that has JUST RECENTLY started, in other words, the hardware i have, is plenty sufficient to run World of Warcraft, it has for years, as well as has for quite some time since the expansion "Wrath of the Lich King" was released, which is more graphics intensive than without the expansion....

Anyway people, I am at the end of my roap....and am about ready to use that roap for something else!!!! This is very frustrating, I CANNOT figure out what the deal is?

I am open to ANY and ALL suggestions at this point!! I look forward to some replies...And will be EAGERLY monitoring this thread...

In Review:
1. How to fix the World of Warcraft from locking up in the first place...
2. Or at the very least, is there a way I can FORCE the game to minimize so I can shut JUST the game down rather than having to reboot entire computer? I mean, is there a utility out there you can map to an F1-F12 key for example that will FORCE any open applications to minimize?

Thanks ahead of time,
GnBanditoCI5


----------



## GnBanditoCI5 (Mar 18, 2009)

**bump**

anyone??


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you should probably replace your Heatsink for your CPU or at least dust your computer with a can of compressed air

I see your CPU spinning at over 5000 RPM's
normal fan speed (im guessing this idle is around 2000 rpm for a stock Heatsink

I would say your CPU is getting too hot in game
suprised your computer isn't just shutting down


----------



## GnBanditoCI5 (Mar 18, 2009)

GnBanditoCI5 said:


> ( oh yea, I also COMPLETELY took apart my computer and cleaned the dust out VERY GOOD)



Umm, again, I DID COMPLETELY take apart the computer and cleaned the dust out of EVERY crack and crevice, using a vacuume, Q-Tips ( Cotton Buds for you UK people) and did a mighty damn good job cleaning it if I dont say so myself.

As far as the heatsink fan runnin at 5444 RPM, that is because I have a potentiometer ( Adjustable knob ) to increase or decrease the CPU fan speed....currently runnin at about 75% of its capacity. Reason im running it so fast is to ENSURE the CPU is getting enough air flow. 

Which brings me to this question, I forget....should the CPU heatsink fan be blowing TOWARDS or AWAY from the heatsink ? Im thinking TOWARDS!

By the way Mcninjaguy, how do you like the Sound Blaster Audigy SE you have?...ive been thinking of replacing my sound card ( SB Audigy MP3+ ) which they seem to no longer make, and was checking out the SE card, but compared to my Audigy, it seems very small and lacking alot of options that the MP3+ has, such as extra connections ect.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

My Sound Blaster Audigy SE is ok better than on board sound at least and it was only $25 when I got it. your card is fine

when I had my old stock heatsink, it blew towards the CPU not away. it was around 42C on idle. I bought a new Heatsink a while ago and now my idle temps are 34C. 

I bought this (make sure your case is big enough)

OCZ Vendetta
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835202007


----------



## GDkitty (Sep 21, 2007)

While this may cause other issues, and tends to lag the game a little bit more than normal, have you tried in window'd mode?

Thats what i normaly run it at. Allows me to minimise, maximise it, switch to other windows (wowhead, etc when i need quest help). If it hangs, can easily right click and close on the toolbar, etc.

I'm assuming you've tried running it without any addon's, etc. Tried a full resinstall of WoW?


----------



## GnBanditoCI5 (Mar 18, 2009)

/cry no didnt do a full reinstall of wow...dont look forward to that with all the patches..LOL

Guess i SHOULD though huh ?

Yes i tried it in window mode and still froze up on me.

And thats where im currently at...thinking it HAS to be an addon issue...or 2 conflicting....I DO run alot of addons...some of which as you all know ya cant live without once you get used to having them.

But i guess ill have to do some trial and error testing and disable some and see how it goes....or disable ALL see how it goes...and then reenable one at a time until it does freeze up.

Problem is..its not dependable about freezing...sometimes it does...sometimes it dont....will be hard to figure out im sure.

Ill give it a shot tho...thx for the help. Ill keep this thread updated when i find anything.


----------



## jigull (Aug 27, 2009)

GnBanditoCI5, did you ever figure out a way to fix the problem. I am having the exact same issues I even reinstalled windows and reinstalled the game. If you could please get back at me and let me know.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

jigull said:


> GnBanditoCI5, did you ever figure out a way to fix the problem. I am having the exact same issues I even reinstalled windows and reinstalled the game. If you could please get back at me and let me know.


Hi and welcome to TSF!
Try doing some troubleshooting steps from the "Gaming troubleshooting steps" link in my signature. In addition, can you post your system specs (CPU, RAM, video card, sound card, DirectX version, desktop, or laptop)?


----------

